# Never Before Seen Picturse :], of Imperious my Fresian Cross



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

*You can critique him but not I*
So yes, dug up some old ones that I've never shared. Anyways, his first show my first show and that equals lots of worriedness, and stifness, so ignore my position but anyways enjoy.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's gorgeous!!!  Looks like he moves well, too.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, amazingly he is a very nice mover. He is extremely bouncy though and he has much spring and loft to his trot, which I suppose is nice :]


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

I *love* his coloring! I'm a sucker for greys!
He's a looker![/b]


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

no critique from me, but he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

*bump* anyone else?


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

what is he crossed with


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

i love him..........can i have him??? lol


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

He is crossed with an Arabian.
And free_sprtd.

*drum role*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
No :lol: 
(but you can still fantasize)


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Isn't he a bit cute =]

Okay um let me see.

He looks really stiff, like you said.
You really need to drive him up into the bridle and get him to round his back so he can use himself properly. In some of the pictures it looks like he's not even paying attention to what you're doing/asking from him, flex him to the inside in some of the pictures, he looks like he's tilting his head to one side haha!1! 

He looks very fore-hand like in the second picture!

He's cute you both look good.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

First off, he is stunning! Very pretty boy!

Really work on getting that back rounded out, he doesn't seem to be rounding at all. Work on collection more than just head set.


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks guys thats exactly what me and my trainer have been working on him with. Its good to know, that you guys feel thats what he needs to work on, because I agree. We've been working hard in him engaging with that forward motion, and being on the bit, and not behind, like he sometimes falls.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm not going to critique but that last picture you posted you need to frame! You BOTH look to be smiling!!!!


----------

